# Greetings from the Eastern edge of California



## salviadorii (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi
I have been in a relationship(can hardly call it beekeeping) with a hive of bees for 6 years.Location is a sagebrushy field at 4000ft in a valley east of the Sierra Nevada mountains of Calif.I first took on this hive to just keep it alive.Now I am interested in furthering my education and perhaps start to regularly get some honey and expand to 3 hives.These bees live in a double deep brood set up with shallow surplus supers.I am fairly invested in this system for now,although I have been reading and liking the idea of using all medium(illinois)boxes.I have been reading and learning lots of new stuff here and am excited to be able to start asking questions and getting advice and opinions etc.Thank you.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome, you've come to the right place to increase
your "data base" . Lot's of great folks here with 
literally centuries of combined experience to tap.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
I looked you up on a map, you're way up there in gods country. I used to spend a little time around Levining. I like it up there.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome Sal...there are lots of folks here to offer you help and info.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome from a fellow Californian, although I'm on the other side of the moon from you  That's one of the great things about this state--- we've got just about every topography and climate there is.

And in my opinion, if you've been working with a hive for 6 years, you're a beekeeper, whether you claim the title or not!


----------

